# Photo Tourney: Brand



## Fatback

Any Photo where the Brand of the product is the main Focal Point.



> From Wikipedia
> 
> The American Marketing Association defines a brand as a "name, term, design, symbol, or any other feature that identifies one seller's good or service as distinct from those of other sellers.



I realize this isn't the best topic as a lot of people will base there voting on the brand, and not photo. I thought it would be different, and I don't' think we have ever done one like this before. Also I want be on for the rest of the day, and just wanted to get something up so you guys can move on.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## MBGraphics

Nice topic 

Here's mine for now


----------



## voyagerfan99

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/145/c/8/junior_mints_by_voyagerfan99-d3b5pon.jpg


----------



## mihir

Really Creative subject for a tourney :good:


----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## Apoc

http://www.flickr.com/photos/64242383@N07/5899069299/sizes/z/in/photostream/
Dietz No.8 Lantern - I've had this thing for a long time.


----------



## Justin

mine for now


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> mine for now



Pictures of your camera don't count  lol


----------



## Fatback

mihir said:


> Really Creative subject for a tourney :good:



Thanks! I wanted this to be different then usual topics.



jnskyliner34 said:


> mine for now



I had a suspicion you would post a camera, or camera related brand.



voyagerfan99 said:


> Pictures of your camera don't count  lol



I actually thought about not allowing them, but I think his picture is more the lens brand, and not the camera anyways


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> I actually thought about not allowing them, but I think his picture is more the lens brand, and not the camera anyways



I was just joking anyway


----------



## Ramodkk

Will this work?

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5353838658_afda45271b_z.jpg


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Will this work?
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5353838658_afda45271b_z.jpg



If it's all you got then it works for me:good:


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Pictures of your camera don't count  lol



it's not mine! it's my dad's which he handed down to me which technically makes it mine? 

That's a Nikon F60 35mm film SLR. My own camera is a Canon 1000D.


----------



## vroom_skies

I so want that Vivitar Series 1 JN!


----------



## Justin

It's nothing great optically tbh. Or maybe it was the film I used (Kodak Gold ASA 100)


----------



## carnatic

You know the rest... by wmphoto.co.uk, on Flickr

P.S. while we're on camera photos, has anyone else noticed that if you see someone's flickr photostream and they have one set which contains photos of their gear, that set will have like 10 times the number of views all the other sets have?


----------



## El DJ

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5291/5453312837_097333d8ed_b.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

The brand lettering isn't exactly the focal point here, but their headstocks are so unique that they basically speak for the brand. Let me know if this doesn't work.

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/1352/prsheadstock.jpg


----------



## NVX_185




----------



## Fatback

Poll is up!

http://www.computerforum.com/197963-photo-tourney-poll-brand.html


----------

